
Your App Usage Rights: Ulysses' Pricing, Subscription, and the Death of Licenses? - ctietze
https://christiantietze.de/posts/2016/07/app-pricing-subscription/
======
ctietze
I think patronage is hard to justify from a business standpoint. But it's
consequential if aou value creating software to give it away for free and seek
other means to make a living.

Do you have experience with this? Or moral arguments?

